# Tracker 2000 Tomy definitions file



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi folks,
I am in need of the definition file that includes the Tomy 18" curve. I searched the forums and supposedly it was included in V2.1c but I did not get the update before the site went down. I have a legit V2.1b which I bough a long time ago but I have the bug again! An help out there?
If you can even give me the raw data I can edit the file myself as I did with the Artin files.
TIA
Mike
St Louis MO
HO ho ho ho!!:hat:

I Found the v2.1C FILE IN POLAND OF ALL PLACES. iF ANYONE NEEDS THIS PLEASE PM ME!!


----------

